# [SOLVED] Cannot mount root filesystem after system update

## wel

Hi all. I just updated my gentoo box and now, everytime I try to compile a new kernel, I get this error:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option: here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Kernel is tuxonice-sources-2.6.33, which ran smoothly before system update. Any help would be appreciated :)Last edited by wel on Tue Jun 15, 2010 8:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your fstab and your grub.conf ?

----------

## wel

grub.conf

[code]# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 5

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.33-tuxonice-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.33-tuxonice-r1 root=/dev/sda2 video=inteldrmfb,1440x900-24,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 usbcore.autosuspend=1

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-bootsplash

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.33-tuxonice-r2

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.33-tuxonice-r2 root=/dev/sg1 video=inteldrmfb,1440x900-24,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 usbcore.autosuspend=1

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-bootsplash[/code]

fstab

[code]/dev/sda5	none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda6	none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda1	/boot	 	ext2	 	noauto		1 2

/dev/sda2	/	 	ext3	 	defaults,noatime,data=writeback0 1

/dev/sda3	/home	 	ext3	 	defaults,noatime,data=writeback0 0

none        	/proc     	proc    	defaults        0 0

none        	/dev/shm  	tmpfs   	defaults        0 0

devpts 		/dev/pts 	devpts 		defaults	0 0 [/code]

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i ext

```

----------

## cach0rr0

you are missing support for your hard drive controller (0,0 is what gives that away - if it were 8,3 or 8,2 in your case, it would most commonly mean the HDD controller driver is there, but the file system support is not)

post your lspci -n and we can tell you exactly which driver it should be.

----------

## wel

Ok, got it. By unknown reason, the .config kernel file was somewhat corrupt but it seems to be valid enough to configure the kernel. Compile errors were so subtle that I couldn't find them before I tried to compile an old kernel version with the same .config file.

An odd error. People, remember to keep your .config file clean :)

Thank you all. I'm marking this thread as solved.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

